# Really Really bent on breeding Caribe



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i Really Really want to breed these caribe.

i plan to try to breed the baby caribe in the summer, but in the mean time im also buying one 7-8" Caribe from Kelrx8 and a 7-8" caribe from Fish Finder this week\month.

I plan on aquiring 2-3 More large caribe as time progresses, i have begun to throw out old furniture in my room to lay out a space for a pretty large Rubbermaid container i found online on Rubbermaid.com

42X21X18 somthing like that.

I have baught 2 underwater Infared Cameras off of ebay, because i have read that durring the breeding process or to even reduce stress, keep all traffic away from the piranha, so the only way i can really observe and watch over them would be thru underwater cameras.

Does anyone else have any Tips or other things i would need for my setup.

Im also setting up a LARGE pool like container @ my friends basement for the summer time.

I will be using Canister filters untill i need to cut the filters off durring the "drought" simulation.

Wish me luck fellas..i know people have tried for 8 years strait and have been unsuccessful, im aware of the risk im taking, im doing it for fun to see if i can actually do it, and of course a bit of extra cash on the side if i get some fry....









For now im going to gather up all the large caribe i can, read up some more for a month or so and then try this out.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

The underwater camer is gonna be a trip! Get the cameras hooked up to a web cast server and make it a "Caribe Cam" for people all over the world! That would be sweet! Good Luck!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Brandon Rodgers said:


> The underwater camer is gonna be a trip! Get the cameras hooked up to a web cast server and make it a "Caribe Cam" for people all over the world! That would be sweet! Good Luck!


haha yea, but it wont be live, ill probably post every few weeks or watever, a vid and some pics...

these are infared cameras, they have like 21 Infared LEDS which let the camera see in very very low light conditions.

I just got done talkning to fishfinder and he talked about a radiator like pipe running above the tank to spray water down in dropplets simulating the rainy season. im gonna hook a powerhead up to spray low ammounts of water across a long period of time. (fresh new conditioned water, not old tank water, itll be out of a 50 gallon rubbermaid container)


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

sounds wicked, good luck


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Good Luck with the project


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Patience will be the hardest part. Good luck!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

good luck man.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sounds exciting cant wait to see if it works.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Best of luck to you, man!
Hook me up with some tank raised caribe!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

After i get them to spawn, if and hopefully i do, Im going to need to know how to raise the fry. But thats a later story.

for Draining the water slowly, i was thinking having a very low low power powerhead on a very low setting to slowly drain out the water over a period of a week or a week and a half. To stimulate drought.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow...you've put lots of thought into this and sounds like lots of time and energy and money will go into it as well...here's hoping you're rewarded for all of this!


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

I believe in you, good luck with loco Or loca LOL 
I hope he or she brings u many Fry


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hopefully loca lol.

LOca's crazy, doesnt stop swimming


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I was thinking id have all this started by summer time, but it looks like ive got everything together pretty damn early.....i already have 3 large caribe..
one looks like its full of eggs!



















eh...


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice caribe! Keep us posted man. I am gonna be following this thread closely...even the thought of someone breeding these babies is exciting.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yep, im gonna be posting per every update on the project, every new thing i buy for it and wat not.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Sweet like I said before good luck hope it works for you :nod:


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Brandon Rodgers said:


> The underwater camer is gonna be a trip! Get the cameras hooked up to a web cast server and make it a "Caribe Cam" for people all over the world! That would be sweet! Good Luck!


YES!!! i hope u can pull this off man i am really excited


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

good luck bro


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

If i pull this off guys, its gonna be NICE.

Container comes in this\next week,

the only things i need now are

2-3 (10-20) gallon tanks with sponge filters
2-3 more 7-9" caribe
1-2 Powerheads
1 canister filter.
misc(pvc pipeing, etc etc)


----------



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

sometimes i wish i can keep scrolling down so i can read the final result. I'm really looking forward to seeing your progress with this. Keep us informed.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

There wont be any progress.. Operation has been haulted according to Dawgz.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Uh ohhh...









What's up?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

man good luck with this im hopein to breed caribe also bu way behind you i only got 2 right now gettin 4 more and there only about 4 months i believe so your way ahead of the game. lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, its on hault, im selling the three big caribe now.

This is i figured this out very late, im in college and Breeding caribe will take out alot of my time. So i guess for now i can not try this.

so anyway, sorry to everyone. =\



Dairy Whip said:


> man good luck with this im hopein to breed caribe also bu way behind you i only got 2 right now gettin 4 more and there only about 4 months i believe so your way ahead of the game. lol


If u want my 3 large caribe, let me know. i have a post with them in classifieds.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So all Caribe r wild???

no captives?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> So all Caribe r wild???
> 
> no captives?


if any captive very few i believe.


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

good luck you will need it keep us posted by the way if they do breed and you sell them ill buy some


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

He's not going to try this right now...


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

Has anybody sucessfully breed a cribe is this site?


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> If i pull this off guys, its gonna be NICE.
> 
> Container comes in this\next week,
> 
> ...


 ahhhhhhhhh nice very nice----good luck in ur quest!! guess not mabe next time!!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

good luck with the breeding man,

Eric


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn it not doing project anymore, i was so excited


----------

